# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Duim verbrijzeld

## gvdweijst

Beste,

Enkele weken geleden heb ik dwars door mijn linkerduim gezaagd.

De eerste twee kootjes helemaal aan flarden.

Nu is het de bedoeling dat alles "verkleeft"en dat ik dan een stevige (stijve) duim over heb.

Heeft iemand met soortgelijk iets ervaring?

Ik ben benieuw.

Gerard

----------

